# The Merchant Navy Association



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Excellent news MNA Members. Our very own proud red ensign is now permanently flying in London Tower Hill Gardens. After a considerable amount of time and effort the local authorities have given the go ahead. It certainly gives much more significance to the Memorial and to the remembrance of Merchant Seafarers named there. Thank you to Trinity House for agreeing to keep a watchful eye on it for us. Many thanks Keith for also posting this good news.


----------

